# Quote Function Not Working



## Andres (Jun 20, 2011)

Anyone else having problems with the quote function? I can't quote a selection. It just brings up the reply box, but doesn't quote the info.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 20, 2011)

What browser are you using?


----------



## Andres (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm at work now, so IE 8, but if I remember correctly, Google Chrome at home was having issues as well. I will have to check when I get home. It seems like something was updated with the board about 2 days ago because the reply box I am typing this in looks different than before. The buttons for bold, italics, smilies, pictures, etc all look a little different. Does anyone else notice this?


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm noticing the same thing.

Also, the "thanks" button has disappeared.

Firefox 4, Mozilla.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 20, 2011)

I have same problem with Safari. 

I can quote someone's entire post, but not highlight a section and hit the quote button.


----------



## Andres (Jun 20, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> I have same problem with Safari.
> 
> I can quote someone's entire post, but not highlight a section and hit the quote button.



Exactly. I really liked that select quote feature and I hope it's not lost.


----------



## au5t1n (Jun 20, 2011)

"Reply with Quote" has been working for me, but not the highlight-and-quote feature. Back to the old way of quoting!


----------



## JennyG (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm on safari - I can highlight, and the box with "quote" appears, but when I click it it doesn't work


----------



## Skyler (Jun 20, 2011)

Also, when I try to post a reply, it asks if I want to leave the page because changes made in the editor will be lost.

I mean, seriously?


----------



## Jack K (Jun 20, 2011)

Skyler said:


> Also, when I try to post a reply, it asks if I want to leave the page because changes made in the editor will be lost.
> 
> I mean, seriously?



Same here. And no ability to highlight and quote just parts of a post anymore. I think it's safe to assume these are changes with the board, not anyone's personal computer. But I figure they'll be worked out soon.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks like the iQuote product is incompatible with 4.1.4. That's the problem with unsupported Mods. Hopefully the developer will have an update. I've uninstalled the iQuote feature.

BTW, Scott, there's nothing wrong with the Helpful Posts feature.


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 20, 2011)

My thanks... thanks.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jun 20, 2011)

Glad it wasn't just me! I noticed about a week ago, but I only mentioned it within another topic. I can do whole quote on FF, but not partials, like most of you.


----------



## fishingpipe (Jun 20, 2011)

Same here in both IE and Firefox most recent releases.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 20, 2011)

Scottish Lass said:


> Glad it wasn't just me! I noticed about a week ago, but I only mentioned it within another topic. I can do whole quote on FF, but not partials, like most of you.



I have usually for years just used the quote post function and just deleted the parts that weren't necessary.


----------



## au5t1n (Jun 20, 2011)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> > Glad it wasn't just me! I noticed about a week ago, but I only mentioned it within another topic. I can do whole quote on FF, but not partials, like most of you.
> ...



The highlight-and-quote feature sure was a welcome addition to the board, though. Oh well.


----------



## Rufus (Jun 20, 2011)

Copying and Quoting isn't working for me on whatever the latest Firefox is.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 23, 2011)

iQuote function is working again.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 23, 2011)

Semper Fidelis said:


> iQuote function is working again


Rich,

You are a great servant! Even things that are minor and out of (immediate) sight, you remember and take care of. Thank you for all you do.


----------

